# Young goat rolling on the ground



## omani (Sep 10, 2015)

I have a pair of ND kids that are 8 months old. The doeling has started rolling on the ground like a dog does when there is something especially smelly there. She lays down like goats do, then lays flat on her side and finally rolls onto her back and other side. Sometimes it looks like she is having a fit until she can get on her other side. Then she looks around, gets up and acts like an 8 month old. The wether will lay  on his side and swing his head back and forth and then go back to what he was doing.
Do I need to worry about this or are they just being goofy kids?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 10, 2015)

Goofy kids 
That's my vote


----------



## animalmom (Sep 11, 2015)

Some of mine do that too.  I've even had a couple adult does roll on their backs and wiggle, straighten up and look around as if to see if anyone caught them doing that.

Goats don't seem to run out of ways to amuse themselves, or us.


----------



## omani (Sep 11, 2015)

I was hoping that's all it was. I swear, these kids are giving me more grey hairs than my two legged ones.


----------

